# Boston Police Cadet Program



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

This might be of interest to those trying to get on the BPD.

In 1979, the Legislature created a cadet program whereby every cadet who completes at least two years of service and passes a civil service examination will be considered for a regular police officer position. These cadets, however, must be subjected to the same procedures used to evaluate applicants on the certification list. Chapter 174 of the Acts of 1978, as amended by Chapter 560 of the Acts of 1979 and Chapter 277 of the Acts of 1984 states in pertinent part that:

"Notwithstanding the provisions of chapter thirty-one of the General Laws, any person who has completed not less than two years of service as a police cadet in the police department of the City of Boston ... may be appointed to fill a vacancy in the lowest grade without certification from an eligible list prepared under the provisions of chapter thirty-one of the General Laws."

The statute explicitly states, however, that no more than five, or thirty-three and one percent (33 and 1/3 %) of the total number of appointments shall be made pursuant to the statute. _See_ St. 1979, c. 560, sec. 2.

Brian E. Simoneau, Esq.
http://www.policelaborlaw.com


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Don't forget your checkbook too! Young rumpswabs & coat holders in training, ages 19 to 25, NEED apply.*


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *Don't forget your checkbook too! Young rumpswabs & coat holders in training, ages 19 to 25, NEED apply.*


*"Once again, you show your bitterness at having been left behind." *

*Now let me thiink, where did I see that quote? Oh I rember now, YOU said it on another forum less than 12 hours ago!!*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Coming from a person who posts on a LE site who has nothing good to say 95% of the time, I'd say you're the bitter one.*
*Especially when it comes to Massport PD / Massport FD / MassHighway / tolltaker or any type of percieved patronage job within the state.*
*Don't you have a kitten on a branch to save or something usefull to do with your downtime? Take a nice nap on your city issued bed during your 24 hour "shift" and come back on here with a clear head.*
*By the way, I stand by that statement above 110%. I know plenty of kids who put in for that job with no political juice who ended up on the outside looking in. While relatives and nephews with City Hall connections ended up with that job.*
*If you knew 1/2 of what you spew on here, you'd be a dangerous person. Go save another chimney now. *


----------

